# My Fish room



## agirard2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Here's what i have begun to build at home. I started this early in 2016 and hoping to get a few more things done this year.










Will be 6-55g tanks stacked.

Filtration will be based off this video






Getting wood pieces put together









Wall space I have to play with.
There's still more room but couldn't get a full view









Final assembly



















With tank up top




























And how it's tied together










Here are the lag bolts i got, 5/8"-6" long, these were used on the 4 inside legs of the top shelf


Here are the lag screws i got, 1/2"-4" long, these were used on the 4 outside leg posts on the top shelf


Added shelf board, you can also see where i used the 6" bolts at in the back of the picture. I put 2 at the back and 2 to the front.


Here's the finished stand




























Here's a few pics










Big male Lemon Jake









Burundi Frontosa's - Lemon Jake males


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats. Your setup and fish look great. How many tanks are you at now?


----------



## agirard2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here is an update on my fish room as of last week


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm curious why you made your stands so much wider than the tanks, are you planing on getting bigger tanks?


----------



## agirard2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

joey 1967 said:


> I'm curious why you made your stands so much wider than the tanks, are you planing on getting bigger tanks?


thanks for the reply..

the reason for the extra depth is to allow for some 20g long on the top.
I plan to go with 1 section of the top with 20g long and possibly a second. 
that's an extra 8 tanks

with the bottom racks... if i want to go with some 75 then i can easily ad a cross member and new plywood top and i'm good to go.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Amazing! I am sooooo jealous.


Best of luck with everything!!!

Jackie


----------



## alexgetting48 (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks sick keep on the good work ....


----------



## fishyfishy (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks amazing! How are you dealing with all the humidity from so many tanks?

Sent from my SM-T113 using Tapatalk


----------

